# New Kohler shower valve



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

New 8304 replacing 304 starting this year. I went to a Kohler training class today and got a sneak peak. Main difference for plumbers is it sits further forward in the wall. 2x4 blocking fits behind valve in a 2x4 wall and allows for screwing valve directly to board. No more offsetting shower head either.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Now if they will only offer a European cartridge 2.5 gpm+ we'll have a winner. 
Till then Install a MOENTROLL and be a Hero!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

No shower head offset would be great


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

It looks good, I like the design.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't see shutoff valves.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Can they be ordered c/w optional shut offs just like the Rite Temp series?


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Just installed a customer supplied 304 yesterday, it is too far back in the wall. Way too over engineered.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

wookie said:


> I don't see shutoff valves.



They do have them with stops. They aren't brass anymore though, they were black plastic, same as what cartridge is made of. Non corrosive and had a check valve built into it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Still crap in my book


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> Still crap in my book



Don't start **** cause north eastern doesn't sell Kohler! Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Great. Gotta clear more room on the shelf for more kohler repair parts. Wonder if it will be cheaper to buy a whole valve vs all the guts like with the 304s


----------

